# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Снижение стоимости эксплуатации ИТ-оборудования: от разговоров к делу

## Labs

Последние новости компании Powercom все чаще говорят не столько о новых продуктах, сколько о комплексных решениях для защиты электропитания и организации мониторинга разного уровня, об инструментах и возможностях, упрощающих работу системного администратора. 

Все модели ИБП с чистой синусоидой (Smart, Vanguard, ONL), производимые компанией Powercom, имеют внутренний слот для установки SNMP-карты, следовательно, готовы к организации удаленного мониторинга и управления. На сегодняшний день компания Powercom вместе с источниками бесперебойного питания предлагает два основных типа SNMP-карт – однопортовая и трехпортовая с возможностью подключения внешних датчиков мониторинга окружающей среды.

Датчики, непосредственно подключаемые к карте, контролируют не только уровень температуры, влажности и появление воды в помещении, но и через дополнительные беспроводные сенсоры - задымление и открывание окон и дверей. В интерфейсе карты можно настроить допустимые пределы изменения параметров окружающей среды. 

Информирование может происходить отправкой сообщения по электронной почте или через trap-оповещения. Можно выбрать оповещения по категории событий – информационное или критическое, а также выделить конкретные события, важные для выбранного узла – от низкого заряда аккумуляторов до задымления помещения.

В последних версиях доработана система информационной безопасности – защита от несанкционированного доступа к настройкам ИБП может быть реализована не только через пароли, но и путем ограничения подключений только с заданных IP-адресов. Дополнительные сервисные функции – настройка расписания включения и выключения, пробуждение при появлении определенного хоста в локальной сети (Wake On Lan) и служат полезным подспорьем в управлении локальной сетью компании.

Стоит отметить, что сегодня качественный мониторинг электропитания рабочего места может быть реализован даже при подключении менее мощных ИБП Powercom. 

Достаточно коммуникационного порта USB для подключения ИБП к компьютеру и через любой браузер, введя ip-адрес в сети, можно просмотреть состояние электропитания. В программном обеспечении UPSMON потребуется активировать опцию web-сервера, задать пароль, имя пользователя и номер порта. Последние версии поддерживаются на любых «экранах», будь то ноутбук, планшет, телефон.

Таким образом, Powercom предлагает комплексное решение, включающее в себя защиту оборудования от перебоев в электросети и полную систему мониторинга и администрирования. Такие решения позволяют значительно экономить время системного администратора, своевременно предотвращать проблемы, а не бороться с их последствием, что, в целом, ведет к снижению стоимости эксплуатации IT-инфраструктуры.

----------

